# Murphy has come a long way!



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Way to go Murphy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job with Murphy. It sounds like you have the dog of your dreams.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It always makes me so happy to hear how much a rescued golden come so far. Murphy keep up the good work and you look great. Love the picture of him and kitty. I am glad that him and your son are such buddies. They will have so much fun for years.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so happy things have turned out so wonderfully! Not that I can say I'm at all surprised  Murphy was meant for your family and each and every one of you will be better people for loving him...I strongly believe that goldens bring out the best in people! Thanks again, so much, for rescuing that sweet boy!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a lucky boy! Congrats on his Level II and CGC, way to go Murphy!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Amanda, this just makes my heart sing, remembering how nervous you were about including Murphy in your family. Congratulations on the great obedience but more on getting over your fears and embracing that sweet boy


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I am so happy to read this thread about you and Murphy, I remember how anxious you were and it's great to read how fantastic he has turned out!

Well done to you all


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! You were just thinking things through and making a measured decision. And now you realize, as the Beatles said, Love is all there is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amanda*

Amanda

Congrats to Murphy and your entire Family!!

Way to go, Murphy. You are ONE GORGEOUS BOY!!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you, everyone! I owe you all huge hugs for your support this summer--it helped me get past all my worries and learn to trust my instincts. And (even though he ate my Christmas planner yesterday ) Murphy is the BEST present for all of us this year!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - congratulations on a well done rescue  Sounds like Murph has found his forever home with you and your family


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Good boy Murphy! It just keeps getting better...doesn't it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Murphy*

I agree with you, *MURPHY IS THE BEST PRESENT!!*


*BELIEVE me, he thinks YOU ARE THE BEST PRESENT he's ever gotten!!!!!*


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You and Murphy have made amazing progress since you teamed up and I know it is love driving the progress.:smooch::smooch::smooch:

He's gorgeous and I hope you all have the best christmas ever!


----------

